# Mercedes wheels on audi A6 2.7t



## VwWood (Sep 23, 2011)

just want to know if Mercedes CKL wheels would fit my A6 2001 and if you did send pics.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

VwWood said:


> just want to know if Mercedes CKL wheels would fit my A6 2001 *and if you did send pics.*


WTF - 1st post, and this?!!??! :facepalm: :what:


----------

